# 2 new models of SPS's



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Received the 2 new SPS models from Jim Harris. One on left is a hard polymer material and the one on right is a hard rubber with the hard polymer tips. They both have the stainless steel cores. They come in a variety of colors. They shoot just as well as my other SPS's. Their just not as perfectly finished as a standard SPS. But the great part is the one on the left is $49.99 and the one on the right is $59.99 what a deal for someone who wants a SPS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Those are two great looking shooters..I like the looks of them...I want one like on the right...*

*How do they shoot?or should I ask.....~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They shoot as well as my $250 SPS's. No difference in shoot ability. Check Jim's site they have them in all kinds of colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Where else beside's face book?..as my fase book got got hit and is locked..I refuse to use facebook again

OM


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

PM Jim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Got ya Thanks


----------



## denied76 (Jun 26, 2013)

Really nice! How do I get in contact with Jim Harris for an order?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

I also got one of each type, Love them!!! I feel more confident shooting knowing if I mess up I'm not gonna mess up a $200 + slingshot.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Look up Performance Catapults on face book.
Or you can just PM Jim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

What I love is if I have a friend want to shoot an SPS don't have to worry now . I can let them shoot one of these they seem pretty fork hit proof.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denied76 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thx cjw!

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Smart move by Jim! Good looking frames!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Those are good looking shooters.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

What does SPS stand for fellas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

theTurk said:


> What does SPS stand for fellas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stratagem Performance Slingshot


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > What does SPS stand for fellas?
> ...


Thanks Viper! Does it have a significant advantage over other type of slingshots? Or is it called that cause of the type of frame it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

theTurk said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Stratagem because it's built from layers

Performance because the weight of the steel core, the careful choice of materials, and the meticulous attention to detail in construction all come together to help it perform to the best of your shooting ability for a great number of years. It will probably out last you, if you treat it right.

Slingshot, well because it's not a skippyball????

This is a specific, trade marked model made by Jim Harris. The method of construction has even been patented by him.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Close! It's Stratagem Pocket Slingshot.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Wow!! Thank you for the detailed explanation Viper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First post about the SPS:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11109-the-stratagem-sps-prototype/


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

And Jim is a standup guy! Trust me....I just wish I could afford one myself....


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

just got of his website www.performance catapults .com and for 49.99 u.s.d. he is going to sell a ton them . real nice looking frames and like toolshed said he is a stand up guy to deal with .


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

namazu said:


> just got of his website www.performance catapults .com and for 49.99 u.s.d. he is going to sell a ton them . real nice looking frames and like toolshed said he is a stand up guy to deal with .


You probably mean his Facebook page?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

No this by passes face book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> No this by passes face book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How come I don't see www.performancecatapults.com ? Is that the way you spell it? Because it won't come up on my browser ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

On the face book page you can only buy one item at a time. This allows you to buy more than one item.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Cjw said:


> On the face book page you can only buy one item at a time. This allows you to buy more than one item.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh alright, I see it, thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I sorry I believe cow is right if you go to his Facebook page you'll see a link www.performance catapults .Com and it will show you his new line of s.p.s. go to Facebook first . Again sorry for that guys.


----------



## Snib87 (Feb 19, 2016)

How do I get in touch with Jim ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Snib87 said:


> How do I get in touch with Jim ?


1- Private messaging here on the forum

2- Face Book

3- Web site


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Those are some nice slingers!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > What does SPS stand for fellas?
> ...


Stratagem Pocket Slingshot is correct.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

treefork said:


> Snib87 said:
> 
> 
> > How do I get in touch with Jim ?
> ...


 All of the above and I have him on speed dial in my phone so I usually text or call. He is currently finishing up 6 handcrafted SPSs for me now in various G10 scaled color configurations. Jim is indeed a standup guy and very reachable. He will respond very fast regardless how you contact him. I believe the budget rubberized coated slingshots have been discontinued as tightly bound elastic on flat bands can cut into the rubber coatings. You would not have any issues as a tube-shooter only though. Jim has some very nice ideas and plans on a budget price model that should look and perform as the handcrafted ones but for a fraction of the cost. Expect to see some great things coming from Performance Catapults in the months and years to follow. For those that think $200 to $250 for a totally handcrafted slingshot is too high all I can say is if you knew all the steps required and the time Jim puts into them, you may view those prices as a bargain.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Fiveshooter said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Thanks Billy boy, but that was a post from last April 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

theTurk said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


I'm always late


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Sorry 'bout that fellas, my memory fails me some times...


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

theTurk said:


> What does SPS stand for fellas?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stratagem pocket slingshot got one in black guy how are you slingbuddy?


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

namazu said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > What does SPS stand for fellas?
> ...


All is good. PM'ed you brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

